# Empzbs Face Off vs 'UK-M'



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Happy New Year all!

Ok - well I didn't find someone to face off with per say, so if anyone wants to hop in and be my 'buddy' feel free - if not, I'll go it solo! :lol:

Pics are attached of where I am, as you can see - it's not great, been out of the gym 1.5 months, eaten ****e, head has been in completely the wrong place for a while so hopefully this journal will get me back on the straight and narrow and give me something else to focus on!

Weight: 82.4kg

Will be doing a 3 days split to start, and then look at switching it about after a month dependent on my situation. Will be natty looking to build muscle and lose weight (like most no doubt!) and I'll log down the diet as well.

Have to head off for a roast now - so first day back in the gym tomorrow if it's open! 

Happy lifting in 2012 and hope you all reach and get closer to your goals!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck in finding someone and reaching your goals mate..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good luck .

btw wtf is going on with your pink bedroom walls ?


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good luck mate, you will probably find someone to go up against over the next few days when more people get back to logging on after the holidays.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

whats this face off thingy im up for it if i know what its about ???


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?p=2709662

Two people go head to head over 3 month to see who improves the most.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

count me in empzb ill do it with ya ill post some pics if i can find one recent if not ill take 1 tommorrow ok???


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

jamiedilk said:


> count me in empzb ill do it with ya ill post some pics if i can find one recent if not ill take 1 tommorrow ok???


that won't be very fair mate he is a natty.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

reckon all my gear is bunk neway lol...but ill be cutting for 12 weeks so aas wont help that much its all about the diet and cardio and we look similar up to u buddy?



44carl44 said:


> that won't be very fair mate he is a natty.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

jamiedilk said:


> reckon all my gear is bunk neway lol...but ill be cutting for 12 weeks so aas wont help that much its all about the diet and cardio and we look similar up to u buddy?


it's all for a laugh any way mate.if your going to do it all the best with it and get some pics up


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Sounds good Jamie bud, all for motivation on my part so let's get it on :lol:

The pink walls are my missus haha, nice and manly!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

alright buddy are u posting daily or wat and where !!! i keep getting confused??


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Will try to be posting daily but getting access can be a bit hard.

First day back but was buzzing, had bodyfat calipered at 16.4%

Lifts were below, nice pump, going to try some superpump 250 next session.

Chest press

49 x 25

63 x 11

77 x 5

70 x 7

Dips

Bw x 6

Bw x 5

Bw x 4

Bw x 6

Bw x 5

Smith incline

20 x 10

50 x 6

40 x 8

Tricep pulldown

7 x 20

12 x 7

10 x 7

8 x 15

Bit of a random volume/set split.

Meals were:

7.10: 400ml water

7.45: 30g choc whey/ 30g oats

9:00: yogurt

11:30: chicken breast and 75g chips

2:00: chicken breast and 100g rice

3:00: ginger bread biscuit x 2

5:20: 30g whey /30g oats

6:00: can of tango

6:15: gym

7.10: 40g whey

7:30: chicken breast wrap

11:00: whey and oats

About 2.5 litres of water.

A lot of liquid supplementation on training days, will be one less on non training days with omelettes etc and will be supplementing with nuts, peanut butter in shakes, and cod liver etc.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

good days training mate !! i smashed my arms at the gym cardio tommorrow


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

come on boys 

loser is a big fat pussy lol


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

i did biceps trceps and forearms tonight i did and will only be doing 3 exercises and 1 warm up exercise 4 sets of each 1 being a warm up then 3 work sets food wasnt good today i forgot my 1pm meal so had to buy a sandwich meant to do some cardio today but didnt pan out!! i will be doing cardio 3x a week starting at 30mins per session then adding 5 mins and an extra day every 2 weeks with a drop of 50 grams of carbs currently on roughly 300g


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Good luck in finding someone to go head to head with mate, too many people pussied out of these comps


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

im there raptor, challenge on!! 2 threads merged



Raptor said:


> Good luck in finding someone to go head to head with mate, too many people pussied out of these comps


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

jamiedilk said:


> i did biceps trceps and forearms tonight i did and will only be doing 3 exercises and 1 warm up exercise 4 sets of each 1 being a warm up then 3 work sets food wasnt good today i forgot my 1pm meal so had to buy a sandwich meant to do some cardio today but didnt pan out!! i will be doing cardio 3x a week starting at 30mins per session then adding 5 mins and an extra day every 2 weeks with a drop of 50 grams of carbs currently on roughly 300g


I like the plan, going to add some cardio in myself to keep up methinks! What sort of split are you going to be doing? Personally going to do a chest/tri, back/bi/shoulder, legs split and throw in cardio and abs, see how it goes and switch it up after a bit.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

i do cardio fasted in the mornings and i do

mon-chest

tues-arms

wed-legs

thurs-shoulders

fri-back

ill also do calves, abs and traps twice a week really hitting it hard at the minute!! only thing im finding hard is getting out of bed to do cardio lol


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Morning cardio is a killer, with the weather as it is ill stick to an extra 20 in bed :lol: I like the split too, wish I had time to do a split like it!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Will try to be posting daily but getting access can be a bit hard.

First day back but was buzzing, had bodyfat calipered at 16.4%

Lifts were below, nice pump, going to try some superpump 250 next session.

Chest press

49 x 25

63 x 11

77 x 5

70 x 7

Dips

Bw x 6

Bw x 5

Bw x 4

Bw x 6

Bw x 5

Smith incline

20 x 10

50 x 6

40 x 8

Tricep pulldown

7 x 20

12 x 7

10 x 7

8 x 15

Bit of a random volume/set split.

Meals were:

7.10: 400ml water

7.45: 30g choc whey/ 30g oats

9:00: yogurt

11:30: chicken breast and 75g chips

2:00: chicken breast and 100g rice

3:00: ginger bread biscuit x 2

5:20: 30g whey /30g oats

6:00: can of tango

6:15: gym

7.10: 40g whey

7:30: chicken breast wrap

11:00: whey and oats

About 2.5 litres of water.

A lot of liquid supplementation on training days, will be one less on non training days with omelettes etc and will be supplementing with nuts, peanut butter in shakes, and cod liver etc.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

mate ill do anything to get out the house away from the kids and misses all winging at me lol rain or not



empzb said:


> Morning cardio is a killer, with the weather as it is ill stick to an extra 20 in bed :lol: I like the split too, wish I had time to do a split like it!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

right today i did shoulders !! and it was bloody hard i hate shoulders !!! cardio tommmorrow morning not looking forward to it

i did shoulder press

front raise

upright row

reverse flys

and finished with shrugs

meals today was

7am protein shake,oats

10am tuna,rice and broccolli

1pm chicken and rice

430pm chicken and rice

630 pm train

730 protein shake

8pm fish and broccolli

drank loads today about 4-5 litres of water


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Nice session, meals look ok the money too, day off today but diet was similar to yesterday although steak, 2 waffles and beg for dinner @ 8 and rice for both meals instead of the chips! Saw an interesting article on the '500g protein a day thread' about training daily and cns/muscle repair that may he worth a read too, I know everyone is different but principals behind it made sense. Legs today...(or back/shoulders/bis) if gym is busy :lol:


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Upper back, shoulders and bi's today - actually had doms from Tuesday cropping up today so was worried it was going to hinder my lifts.

Meals were:

7.10: 400ml water

7.45: 40g choc whey/ 30g oats

9:00: yogurt

11:30: chicken breast and 100g rice

2:00: chicken breast and 100g rice + 2 jaffa cakes

5:00: chicken breast and 100g rice

6:00: superpump 250 stick

6:15: gym

7.10: 40g whey + 30g oats

8:30: 3 eggs, 3 bacon rashers, half onion, 5 mushrooms. (inspired by the omelette thread earlier that made me drool in work!)

11:00: whey and oats

Lifts:

ISO Lat pulldown:

40kg x 20

60kg x 15

80kg x 7.5 *last rep not quite down

DB Shoulder press:

14kg e/h x 16

18kg e/h x 10

22kg e/h x 5

22kg e/h x 5

Seated machine shoulder press:

40kg x 8

50kg x 5

ISO row:

40kg x 15

60kg x 7

60kg x 5

Hit the speedball for 3 minutes

Cable curls:

17.5kg x 12

22kg x 6

Close grip chins:

10 in 5 minutes.

Nice pump afterwards, not sure if it was due to the superpump 250 or not, didnt affect me like blackpowder normally does, definately prefer the black powder and the superpump taste was vile!

Had about 4.5 litres of water as well, a few cups of tea and 400ml milk.

Currently loving the gym, the pump, motivated like mad, roll on legs on Saturday - if I have time after picking up my 350z! 

2012 is going to be a big year!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

good man nice to see u enjoying it!!! i did back tonight

pull ups 3 sets for a warm up

latt pull down 4 sets

dumbell row

rope pull downs

and shrugs to finish getting an exercise bike tommorrow so i can do cardio inside in the mornings

also picked up some ephadrine tonight dont no if it will work or not we shall see and it was cheap lol

meals today was

7am protein shake 50g oats

10am chicken rice and veg

1030am chocolate bar !!!not good

1pm tuna rice and veg

4pm rice and chicken veg

630 train

8pm protein shake

815pm fish and broccolli

350g of carbs today and for the next 2 weeks will be this aswell

dropped 2 pounds in weight this week so far slow progression but hoping for more once cardio is done more frequently


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Mate I'm buzzing, ok it's only been 2 sessions but not had this for a long time, definately helps to have someone to 'test' against. Had a choccy bar myself today, and a few thorntons before my omelette :lol:

Weight tonight was 84.5kg but think that's a fair bit of water increase and still a bit pumped.

I want to be able to actually do 3 sets of good wide grip pull ups at the end of this 12 weeks so that's going to be one of my big goals.

The bike is a wicked idea, will definately be a bit easier in the morning for you!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

yeah mate i love the gym!! i just got myself a running partner so will be doing 3 days a week on the beach in the mornings easier on my legs when on sand and ill use the bike if he dont come or its ****ing down!! are u trying to shift alot of bodyfat same as me or u trying to gain?? my gym owner said if i get bodyfat competition low he will pay for me to do my first competiton



empzb said:


> Mate I'm buzzing, ok it's only been 2 sessions but not had this for a long time, definately helps to have someone to 'test' against. ah man Had a choccy bar myself today, and a few thorntons before my omelette :lol:
> 
> Weight tonight was 84.5kg but think that's a fair bit of water increase and still a bit pumped.
> 
> ...


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Trying to gain but as clean as possible, if I can put on a few lean kg's and drop the bf by 2 or 3% I'll be a happy bunny.

That's awesome motivation mate, lay off the chocolate in that case!  haha.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Having a day off today although may do some cardio if I can be bothered, after what I've eaten / going to eat I don't think it will actually benefit me as I'm trying a lean bulk.

Diet has been

7.10: 400ml water

7.45: 40g choc whey/ 30g oats

9:00: yogurt

11:00: chicken breast and 100g rice

1:30: chicken breast and 100g rice + 4 jaffa cakes

4:00: chicken breast and 100g rice + 2 jaffa cakes (can't help it - blaaady work!)

6:00: 40g whey + 30g oats

7:45: not exactly sure what to have here! will no doubt be high in protien but may be a bit filthy after my relatively clean diet this week! (well since I started :lol: )

11:00: whey and oats

Will be about 4/5 litres of water too, might even have a little whisky and a shisha tonight to unwind after a hectic week! Not picking my new car up until Sunday now so means I can smash my legs completely tomorrow!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

lol im exactly the same today training sunday instead my misses just cooked a dirty great steak and onion rings etc.... killer move have a good weekend im starting serious cardio mon cant wait lol



empzb said:


> Having a day off today although may do some cardio if I can be bothered, after what I've eaten / going to eat I don't think it will actually benefit me as I'm trying a lean bulk.
> 
> Diet has been
> 
> ...


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Enjoy it while you can before the Monday starts! I had to polish off a curry, was deserved after the week :lol: have to enjoy a bit of food after the day diet!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

yeah mate my diet is the only thing that holds me back!! and lack of muscle lol reckon ill get there just got to realise food is fuel and not for taste nemore


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Mate you'll get there, soon as the diet is nailed and the morning cardio is kept up you'll shed the weight so quickly! got a good bit of size on you!

Did legs today, meals have been a bit off as my diet always takes a bit of hammering on a weekend, went to a new gym just for legs as I know they have hack squat machines which I prefer over normal squats, only downside was I got there at 1:30 and they shut at 2! so very quick session! May join up as it was no where near as busy as my gym, was bigger, and I actually feel more confident in there for some reason :S Just a bit of a drive although that may be a good or a bad thing when I pick up the 350, will give me a chance to drive it, but petrol will cost a fair bit! :lol:

Anyway:

Hack squats:

90lbs x 20

160lbs x 8

180lbs x 8

200lbs x 5

Leg Press

40kg x 18

80kg x 10

120kg x 10

150kg x 3

Calf raises on the leg press

150kg x 10

150kg x 10

150kg x 7

Leg curls

160lbs x 12

210lbs x 10

255lbs x 5

then got kicked out :lol:

Diet:

woke up @ 10 and did some morning cardio.

10:30: 40g whey and 30g oats

12:15: 3 egg omelette

1:30: Gym

2:30: 40g whey

2:45: Chille con carne

6:00: Chicken breast and rice

8:30: TBC

11:00: Whey and oats

might go to my shisha lounge later so if I do will have a smoke and probably go for some fried chicken with the guys :lol:


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

cheers buddy my gym is tiny need to get 100k so i can open my own gym on the isle of wight there are no good gyms anywhere !!! i aint done nething today as its my rest day felt so tired aswell!! gonna go to bed soon ready for legs in the morning!!!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

:lol: I can see your frustration!

Meals 6pm went out the window, had chicken and a few chips, now havibg a shisha then home got whisky and a cigar. Fvck


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Anyone else find that 3rd picture extremely gay (COCK AREA)


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

NickDuffy said:


> Anyone else find that 3rd picture extremely gay (COCK AREA)


You love it really :lol: ill wear some looser boxers next time, probably was a bit **** looking back, love armani boxers tho!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

lol at the 3rd pic now haha yeah diet will come buddy u got to keep it clean aswell


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

right i did legs today talk about agony i did

3 light sets of squats x 10 reps

7 heavy sets of squats x 3 reps

5 sets of heavy leg press x 8 reps

5 sets of leg extension

3 sets x15 reps calf raises

started a new routine cos my brother begged me to do it with him

got my 6am run on the beach tommorow cant wait


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

7 heavy squat sets. Fvck me! My day was a right off, spent 10 hours in cars so all I've had was McDonald's and nandos and a couple shakes. Never mind, 350z is wicked, can see my savings funds plummet with paying for petrol! Have a good run! Hope doms havent set in too bad! :lol:


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

ok back with vengence today 6am 5km run/walk shin splints not good need some running shoes!! and did chest tonight

incline dbpress 3 sets to warm up

incline dbpress 5 sets heavy

flat dbpress 5 sets heavy went 34kg shoulder playing up

incline dbflye 5 sets

food was

7am protein shake with 80grams of oats

10am chicken and rice

1pm chicken and rice

4pm chicken and pasta

6pm protein shake

830pm fish salad

oh i had a hot chocolate today naughty me lol


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Good day by the sounds of it, diet on point maybe look at lowering the carbs for the weight to drop quicker?

Was having a good session today until had an arguement by text in the gym with the misses!

Chest press

56 x 25

70 x 10

77 x 8

84 x 4

Dips

Bw x 5

Bw x 6

Bw x 5

Bw x 6

Bw x 4

Smith incline

30 x 15

60 x 4

50 x 4

40 x 8

Tricep pulldown

22.5 x 15

27.5 x 10

32.5 x 5

Diet was ok up until then too now appetite gone completely.

7.45 usual shake

11.30 chicken and rice

2.00 chicken, rice, onion, wrap (burrito!)

5.00 shake

6.30 gym

7.30 shake

8.30 4 egg omelette

11.00 shake and oats

Missed my 3rd solid meal at 4.30 today tho, need to buy chicken!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

women hey bloody nightmare!!! yeah was about 400grams today 50grams to much but im going to lower it to 300g in 1 week so hopefully get somewhere!! only problem being im on cycle now and i feel ill be putting weight on lol hopefully dropping bf aswell


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Yeh tell me about it! Good idea, what cycle are you running again?


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

im doing test and tren but i just got some oxys dbol sust and deca so looks like i wont be coming off for a bit lol


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Fvck me that sounds like a beast of a cycle! #competitiondone :lol: gonna have to up my game! Just bought a load of chicken from the butcher, diet has been so.bad today im not even gonna waste cals typing it out!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice package:lol:


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

jamiedilk said:


> drank loads today about 4-5 litres of water


 I read this just now and grabbed more water, cheers for the reminder lol.


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Got to say I really like these face off journals, seeing two sets of training and diet in one thread. Must be a good motivator for you guys.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

who ??? me ????



hackskii said:


> Nice package:lol:


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

yeah is good motivation especially when he has had a bad eating day lol "joking" good to see what others do and how they react to training!!!



damerush said:


> Got to say I really like these face off journals, seeing two sets of training and diet in one thread. Must be a good motivator for you guys.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

today i had the shock of a lifetime when i started my cycle i dint do any kickstart and i just cleaned up my diet and im doing more cardio so when i went to the scales today i have put on 5 pounds and now im the heaviest i have ever been lol at 200lbs still feel good for it so im hoping with the cardio bf will drop

i did arms today and after wards i couldnt even raise my arms and my brother had to drive home

food has been

7am protein shake

10am chicken salad and 2 ryvita

1pm same as 10 am

4pm fish rice and broccolli

630pm protein shake

830 3 eggs cheese and fish protein shake

im on a course tommorrow so not sure will happen eating wise may have a cheat day


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Could it be weight at different time of day? I can put on 3 kgs in a day with food / water etc, weighed in at 85k tonight. That was some serious arm session! can't compare mine today to that :lol:

How did the course go? good cheat day? 

Diet has been

7.10: 400ml water

7.45: 40g choc whey/ 30g oats

9:00: yogurt

11:30: chicken breast and 6 suated potatoes with ham and spinach (soooo good!)

2:00: chicken breast and 100g rice

3:45: bronkie - nom!

5:00: 40g whey + 50g oat in water

5:30: 1 x JD and coke after work.

6:15: 1 x red bull + pack of randoms

6:45: gym

7:45: 50g whey

8:00: 3 eggs, 50g ham, mushroom, chilli

11:00: 30g whey/40g oats in milk

Will be about 4/5 litres of water too, no shisha tonight for the first time pretty much since new year! :|

ISO Lat pulldown:

50kg x 20 (up)

70kg x 12 (up)

85kg x 5 (up)

80kg x 4 (down)

DB Shoulder press:

14kg e/h x 16

18kg e/h x 11 (up)

22kg e/h x 5

22kg e/h x 2 (down)

ISO row:

40kg x 10 (down)

50kg x 8 (good form but down)

50kg x 5 (down)

Hit the speedball for 3 minutes (quicker/faster/harder)

Close grip chins: (up)

1 x 5 reps

1 x 4 reps

1 x 2 reps

1 x 2 reps

in 3 minutes (up)

Seated machine shoulder press:

45kg x 10 (up)

50kg x 6.5 (up)

45kg x 3

Concentration curls 20kg x Bar

7.5 reps

3 reps

Not sure why overall I felt like this was worse than my first back/arms session - last time I was superpumped up, which may have helped, whereas the redbull did sod all :lol: might have been my shocking diet yesterday as well as I know it's what you eat the day before that really fuels the workout!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

right guys i did legs today

squats i hit a PB at 160kg for 4 reps knees started to give out...

also did leg extensions, leg press and hamstring curl also did calf raises

legs are beat to fcuk

food was average today!! didnt really feel like eating hoping its not the tren kicking out my appettite


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Nice squatting! Bet walking is fun today  With my aim being to bulk a bit currently living with the motto 'Eat everything that isn't nailed down, then eat everything that is nailed down, then eat the nails!'. The 3rd chiken and rice meal of the day is always the nails as it's a PITA to get down! Has to be done though!

Day off today and yesterday, will be hitting legs tomorrow morning (although I have church for marriage councilling so if that is going to intefer it will be legs tonight instead!)

Yesterday was:

7.10: 400ml water

7.45: 40g choc whey/ 30g oats

11:00: chicken breast and 100g rice

1:30: chicken breast and 6 small bombay potatoes

5:00: 40g whey + 50g oat in water

7:45: 100g steak, fried egg, ciabatta and a few chips.

11:00: 30g whey/40g oats in milk

Today was/is:

7.10: 400ml water

7.45: 40g choc whey/ 30g oats

10:00: chicken breast and 75g baked beans 2 hash browns

12:45: chicken breast, rice and peas

4:00: chicken and 100g rice

6:00: 40g whey + 50g oat in water

Going out on a 'date' with the missus tonight so will be having something high in protien but probably pretty fvcking bad as well

11:00: 30g whey/40g oats in milk (if I'm home) will try and fit some evening cardio in as well :lol: (that said, it's been evening cardio most days this new year so must be why my natty test levels feel like they are up :lol: )


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

u eating good tho!! sorry to hear about marriage councelling hope all is ok!! im training back tonight my eating has been out the window today but back on it monday for sure still standing at 200lbs


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

LOL! thanks for the sentiment bro, it's nothing like it sounds though :lol: We're getting married in June so have to have a 'councilling' session with the church to see where we are both going in life etc so we can look at areas we need to build in together (I bet the vicar is traumatised at the end of it!). Get the meal plan sorted - it's a nightmare sticking to it, but think of the free competition entry you'll get at the end! (and me buying you a bottle of something if you win :lol: ) If I can get to 200lbs come the end of this 12 weeks I'll be a very happy bunny!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

lol about the concelling !! they wouldnt let me and my misses get married if we went to one of them lol... im actually quite chuffed i reached 200lbs as i didnt think i would hit it ever !! gonna get diet sorted mon and i cant do running anymore cos of my shin splints i reckon i will cycle from now on and run after the gym too so i can loose some fat!! how much u weighing at the minute?? i just looking at ur avi pic and looks like u spotting a 6 pack wtf it looks well different in ur other pics im going to have to lean out like fcuk


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

That's what I am hoping for! :lol: joke (incase she reads this  ). How about fasted morning cardio with just a high paced walk, worked well for me when I did it, nice and easy on the legs compared to running!

I'm 182lbs at the moment first thing in the morning and about 187lbs at night, that Avi was taken last year when I was about 162lbs. Also had been quite consistent with diet and training at that point and had overhead lighting, and was tensing up which always helps :lol: those photos I took Jan 1st were a true representation of what I look like relaxed, after near 2 months out with a fairly lax diet with lots of takeaways, after new years and only eating a KFC for lunch that day....maybe I'll take the final photos in the mirror  haha - got a comment today saying how I was getting bigger today though so roll on 12 weeks time.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Few days update in one.

Friday night my 8pm meal was a chinese :lol: crispy lamb to start followed by chicken and black bean sauce...meal was stupidly expensive for the missus and me but was sooooo tasty!

Saturday had the church councilling, was actually really good, bought up some really good points that you forget when you have been with someone 7 years!

Meal wise Saturday was:

7.10: 400ml water

7.45: 40g choc whey/ 30g oats milk.

11:00: chicken sandwhich and lots of crisps

1:15: 40g whey / 30g oats in water

2:30: 12" pizza, with pepporoni, chicken, mushrooms, cheese. Mad Kcals :lol:

5:00: 40g whey + 50g oat in water

6:00: gym - legs (at my usual gym which I hate leg days at).

7:15: 40g whey water

8:00: chicken breast and rice

11:00: 30g whey/40g oats in milk

fasted am cardio @ 8:00am 

Leg session:

Leg press:

120kg x 16

160kg x 10

200kg x 7

Calf raises:

200kg x 8

200kg x 8

200kg x 7

Seated Leg extensions:

77kg x 8

91kg x 8

98kg x 5 (pb)

Seated calf raises:

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

Deadlift:

90kg x 10

110kg x 8

120kg x 5 (need to get this back up as was doing 160kg for a few reps at my peak!)

Diet today bit more off as been taking it easy and been out and about.

11:00 (woke up at 9:30) - the usual shake

1:30: 300g teriyake beef (from m&s) and 150g rice

6:00: chicken breast, veg, roast potatoes (typical roast really)

going to knock a shake back at 8 and another at 11, may try and squeeze an omelette in between.

Gym tomorrow for chest and triceps, still need to invest in a pre-workout shake too, and just found a tub of creatine that I must have had a few months which I'm going to start using too and see if that makes any difference to my workouts. Can't fit in most of my work shirts now though which is good (well and bad seeing as I spent ££££ on them!)


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

get u with the cardio !! my diet is gonna be back on point tommorrow and ill be doing fasted cardio 3 times next week so all good i trained chest today and missed out shoulders as i love chest and need it to grow more gonna do arms tommorrow glad the concelling went good mate


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Haha well it was the enjoyable kind with the missus :lol: I'm gonna count it tho! Thanks bro. How's the shin pumps now? Managed to get the appetite back?


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

appetite sucks at the minute which is a good thing i spose maybe ill eat less junk food lol!! and shins are amazingly bad gonna cycle this week and see how it goes..... i was hoping they would be ok as i wanted to run the great south run this year we shall see


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

today has been a good day 1 hr bike ride fasted this morning!!!

trained shoulders tonight really good session and felt pumped

food today was

7am protein shake

10am chicken pasta salad

1pm chicken pasta salad

4pm protein shake chicken broccolli

8pm fish eggs and spinach

830 protein shake


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Nice mate, biking is the way forward I reckon! Didn't hit the gym tonight as my employee called in sick so had to do a 8.30 - 5 day job and 6-10 night shift. Nightmare, work was manic stressed and food wasn't on point at all jist had a chicken shashlick and a peshwari naan to knock up the cals. Will update tomoz when I can get on a pc.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Too top it all off feel man flu coming on!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Ok so, have 10 minutes free at work to update :lol:

Monday was:

7:30: Usual whey and oats

1:00: Chicken Burrito

5:00: usual afternoon shake with water

7:30: chicken shashlick and peshwari naan.

10:15: few bites of a kfc strip

11:45: protein shake (I think I had this, I was so out of it I can't actually remember)

Shocking I know, got completely screwed over having to work as well although was definately not in the mood for the gym so may have been a blessing in disguise! Have been snacking on Farleys rusks in between meals though since Monday too.

Yesterday was a bit better on the other hand!

7:30: Usual whey and oats

11:15: chicken breast and rice

2:00: chicken breast and rice

5:00: whey shake and oats in water

6:00: gym

7:00: whey shake in water

7:20: 200g chilli beef and rice

11:10: whey and oats

Gym wise was chest and triceps - nice pump on Tri's!

Tricep pulldowns:

22.5kg x 20

30kg x 11

30kg x 11 (was meant to up the weight but didnt for some reason and only noticed 3 reps from finish!)

35kg x 6

Chest Press:

63kg x 16

77kg x 7

84kg x 4

70kg x 5 (not as good as usual but I normally start with this to that could be why, combined with a bad diet the day before and man flu coming on I think that's why this was lower).

Dips:

Bw x 10

Bw x 7

Bw x 5

Bw x 5

Bw x 4

Iso Wide Chest press:

50kg x 8

50kg x 7

50kg x 5

Didn't the chest workout at all, Smith machine was busy all night, DB's were in use all night, felt like cr*p at the end although like I said, Tri's were pumped.

Diet today should be pretty good if I can hit it.

7:10: banana

7:40: 50g whey and 35g oats

11:30: chicken breast and 100g rice

2:00: nandos chicken breast, 2 slices halloumi cheese, hot sauce

4:30: chicken breast and 200g rice

7:00: 250g sirloin steak w/ veg and something potatoey :lol:

11:00: whey shake and oats (although I might have this earlier and have an early night)

Don't have to work at the shop tonight so can unwind! Have a half day tomorrow as well from the day job so diet will be similar to the above, although I will aim to have chicken at 10 and 12:30 before I leave as food in the afternoon may suffer. Back and Bi's tomorrow too - just hope this illness thing I have will be a bit better, throat is like I've swallowed razors today.

Also noticing I have a lot of shakes so may throw in something more carby like peanut butter & jam on toast at breakfast time along with the shake & drop the oaty carbs. Weighed myself last night, allbeit in trackies and scales were saying 193lbs so must be holding a lot of water and food, meant to weigh this morning but was running late and forgot completely.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

ok today i did chest legs are fcuked with pip from injection monday lol....

only did 3 exercises but the gym owner gave me and my bro a session and it was so intense!! really good workout

food today

6am protein shake

7am steak and eggs

10am chicken rice and salad

1pm chicken rice and salad

4pm fish and homemade sweet potatoe chips

6m protein shake

8pm can of coke

830pm 4 eggs onions and 1 piece of toast

damn im still aching my chest is gonna be fcuked tommorrow

hope u had a gd day Empzbs im feeling a cold comin aswell bad times


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Sounds good - not always about number when the intensity is hard! Hows the chest today? doms?

7:45 protein shake

12:30: 3 chicken strips

3:00: 250g sirloin and rice

4:30: Gym

6:00: whey and oats

7:45: 4 egg and 120g ham omelette

10:00: whey and oats

Iso Row:

40kg x 18

50kg x 8

53kg x 8

58kg x 7

Seated Shoulder Press:

45kg x 12

50kg x 7

45kg x 7

Iso Lat Pulldown:

50kg x 20

70kg x 10

85kg x 3

80kg x 4

Arm curls (machine):

30kg x 10

35kg x 4

30kg x 5

Not a great session or day, having a little break with the missus which seeing as we are about 6 months from the wedding is a bit worrying tbh. She said if I put as much effort in to our relationship as I did in to getting big we'd be fine. LOL! did make me laugh haha.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

dude im sorry to hear that told u that church was a bad idea !! hope u sort it out.... i doms real bad we did arms today with 45 sec rest inbetween sets now im fooked food was ok until i got home and she had bought some chocolate cake not good still 200lbs and im cycling 3 -4 times a week im hoping im dropping some bf


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

haha yeah jinxed us! sounds like it's coming along! It'll be the diets that let us down by the sounds of it! :lol:

Today didn't start too well however! After moving back in with my mum I had to get a new bus to work. thought I'd make the most of it and jogged to the bus stop which is about 15 minutes away. Got there just as the bus was pulling away and the next one wasnt for 30 minutes (when I was meant to start work!). So walked about 2/3'rd a mile to the next stops up a hill, only to find out I'd have saved no time and all I had to thank for it was splitting shins (which I've never actually had before). Also left my wax at the missus so my hair is fuzzy as in work and I look about 15.

diet today so far/should be:

7:15: 400ml water & banana

7:45 protein shake

12:00: chicken breast and rice and peas

2:30: chicken breast and rice

5:00: whey and oats

7:00: something meaty and carby to prepare for my night ahead! Possibly steak based.

10:00: whey and oats

My friends 25th tonight so I'm going to try and stay sober, not had a drink since before the new year when I was in a darker place so want to stay away from it all if I can + I want to be as fresh as possible for legs tomorrow morning! :cool2: will be a late night no doubt however, but might drive JUST so I have no urge to drink even.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

atleast ur staying positive mate keep it up!! today was my cheat day feel i needed one to get it out my system once and for all!!!

doing back tonihgt legs on sunday will update later when i get time

have a good night mate


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks mate had a 3 egg omelette and 50g ham at 6:30 and going to do a steak and rice at 8:30. Always have to look on the bright side, that's my motto this year, just greatful for what I do have ya know


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

ok, bit of radio silence, semi split from the missus and had a relative pass away Monday night. Diet Friday was ok but since then Saturday was quite lacking, Sunday I was nursing a hangover so had a Nandos pretty much all day. Monday was a little better with 3 breasts and rice throughout the day. Tuesday was 2 breasts and a burrito, yesterday was 2 large breasts and a McDonalds and today is getting back on track, although just had a roast so will be knocking back 2 breasts by 5pm and having a steak or something similar for dinner (I hope!).

Feel loose, watery, weak. Importantly the gym sessions have not suffered that much though...

Saturday was legs.

Hack Squats:

90lbs x 20

180lbs x 12

230lbs x 8

Leg Press:

200lbs x 20

290lbs x 12

380lbs x 8

450lbs x 7

Seated calf raises:

70lbs x 10

90lbs x 8

90lbs x 8

Leg curls:

285lbs x 8

285lbs x 5

120lbs x 8

No DOMs which I was surprised about - all PB's.

Did Chest on Tuesday:

Incline DBs:

16kg x 20

22kg x 10

26kg x 5

22kg x 4

Seated Press:

63kg x 12

70kg x 10

77kg x 7

84kg x 5

Tricep pulls:

12plates x 8 on straight bar grip (don't like!)

12plates x 11 on V grip

13plates x 8

Wide Grip ISO press:

50kg x 10

50kg x 9

50kg x 7

Dips:

Bw x 4 or 5 for 3 sets.

Mixed session of PB's and some going backwards, dips being one of them, however was really not in the mood after the recent events.

Upper Back and Bi's tonight. Might neck a PWO to get some energy in to me for it as mind has too much going on but need to get in the zone for this. raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

sorry i haven't replied been on a course all week with no internet had a week off and eaten like a horse i can feel myself getting bigger i will properly update tommorrrow when i got more time sorry to hear about u and the misses bud


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

right today i did chest and it wass killer only did 3 exercises but man was it tough eating going good still sitting at 200lbs update later with food intake


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

good to hear all going well! had a complete mare, head in the wrong place AGAIN although trying to get to the gym when possible, with my diet at the moment growing is pretty hard, lost half a stone in the last week although I know most of that will be water! Still got to get back on track! argh.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

hows training going buddy !! i did some legs tonight diet has been a bit beter this week been having correct amount of protein and maybe a little to many fats lol and to top it off ive twinged my back so cant cycle or do certain movements dead lifts are out tommorrow for sure !!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Well it's 'going' but the lack of eating and lots of alcohol have affected my lifts big time. Sacked off legs on the weekend as I couldn't/wasn't in the mood so I'll get back on that Saturday. That said when I went out Saturday night I had a guy come up to me and ask how I got my shoulders like they are....(completely random but nice to hear :lol: and lots of others noticing the change that I haven't seen for a while)

Seeing the ex tomorrow, which will be wierd but we're staying mates, just doesn't work when we have to live together for long periods. Shame after 7 years so guess we'll see how it goes. Got my uncles funeral Monday as well so will move my days around to accomodate. 4 hour drives each way to Great Yarmouth however will screw the eating up again!

Diet wise this week I've had 3 breasts and carbs minimum a day and 3 shakes minimum. Need to invest in some high protien snacks so thinking home made proat bars / nuts etc, just need to reduce my alcohol consumption, get another hour sleep a night, and lower my stress levels. At least work is calm (before the storm no doubt!)

Sorry to hear about the back though! take it easy - definately do not want to put that out of action! Will not be good not being able to do deadlifts though! (did 140kg x 4 yesterday which was good for not doing them for a long while properly)


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

u having a tuff time by the sounds of it mate !! stick with it keep at it !! sorry to hear about ur uncle mate my uncle died about 5 months ago bad times:crying: im gonna smash my arms tonight so i cant even hold a pencil lol ill update when i get home


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks mate, I know it all sort of came at once, a break up (ish), a death, pets ill costing £££ was definately a bad week last week. However, diet has been better this week (although got doms in my abs from deads Weds still :lol: )

Hope the arms session went ok. Hitting Nandos at lunch today. Had a breast and rice @ 11:30. Probably get a half chicken so I can have another Nandos breast at 2 and another at 5 then off for a meal with the ex later :lol: strange situation...

Forgot to mention I tried a PWO supp called IM Fitness NOX or something like that. 2 scoops as I got to the gym and kicked in half way through. So much energy was mental, even ran to work after the gym and started doing press ups I was that hyped. Good pump too so may invest in a tub although probs should see wtf is in it first.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

if u gonna get a pre workout mate get HEMO RAGE from (cardiff sports nutriton) £20 free delivery awesome stuff mate best out there



empzb said:


> Thanks mate, I know it all sort of came at once, a break up (ish), a death, pets ill costing £££ was definately a bad week last week. However, diet has been better this week (although got doms in my abs from deads Weds still :lol: )
> 
> Hope the arms session went ok. Hitting Nandos at lunch today. Had a breast and rice @ 11:30. Probably get a half chicken so I can have another Nandos breast at 2 and another at 5 then off for a meal with the ex later :lol: strange situation...
> 
> Forgot to mention I tried a PWO supp called IM Fitness NOX or something like that. 2 scoops as I got to the gym and kicked in half way through. So much energy was mental, even ran to work after the gym and started doing press ups I was that hyped. Good pump too so may invest in a tub although probs should see wtf is in it first.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

So....fvcking awesome leg session yesterday :lol: even more so seeing as it's been 2 weeks since I last hit them with everything I have going on.

Hack squats:

140lbs x 20

230lbs x 10

250lbs x 5

Leg press:

360lbs x 10

450lbs x 8

500lbs x 5 (let rip mid push which was slightly embarassing lol!) will hit 8 next session

Seated calf raises:

70lbs x 12

95lbs x 8

100lbs x 6

Seated leg curls:

285lbs x 10

285lbs x 7

210lbs x 5

Seated leg extensions:

195lbs x 12

255lbs x 7.75

255lbs x 6

legs are dommy today, tomorrow will probably be hell :lol: getting the food back up though!

Had a bit of a bender Friday / Saturday / Sunday, woke up Monday looking yellow so definately a sign to knock drinking on the head, shisha is also stopping / cutting right down. Just need to get my head back in the right place as I can see myself slipping back to where I was before xmas! Will be chest / triceps tomorrow, going to order a PWO tonight, either the one you mentioned or Charge as it looks like an interesting package.

Hope the training is going well bud! How's the back now?


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

rite matey last night i did chest and i did

incline press

cable cross overs

incline flye db

machine press

and dips to finish

then i did 2 exercises for triceps

yeah i heard craze is really good too both are good so get buying !!! diet has been awesome the last two days i have had a chocolate bar today but i been so good i think its deserved ive started to loose weight now so hopefully gonna start that cut i was supposed to do in the first place ....


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

right last nite i did back doms are serious today !!! dont no if i was ready to do back ?? but i went heavy aswell lol

i did :

latt pull down

cable rows

t bar row with 95 kg of plate weight aswell

rope pull downs for latts and pull ups to finish

then i did 2 exercises for calfs and 2 exercises for triceps !!! good day only thing that let me down was food yesterday oh well today was good!!! so far....doing arms tonight cant wait


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Sounds like you're loving training mate! So fvcking awesome to hear! how's the weight loss coming along? still getting those mental shin pumps from the cycle?

Can't believe we're halfway through the 3 months pretty much! Mental - and worrying as I can't see any changes :lol: fvcking crap start to 2012 ruined the plans  O well - month and a half to go - still time!

Did chest and Tri's Weds.

Chest Press:

63 x 20

70 x 12

77 x 8

84 x 5

Tricep Pulldown:

12 plates x 10

13 plates x 8

11 plates x 11

ISO wide chest:

50kg x 13

55kg x 8

55kg x 7

Dips:

BW x 4/5 reps x 4 sets

Back and Bi's tonight - very tempted to cancel my current gym membership to move elsewhere as I have never really felt comfortable at my current one, the new one is further away, probably less equip'd but have far more confidence there and slightly more expensive but think it will be a worthwhile change. 

Hope you're well anyway! have a good weekend bud! happy lifting!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

last night i did arms again cos i felt i didnt do them properly the other day!! really worked hard last nite trained for 2 hours i think lol !!! training is going ok but im still 200lbs i start cardio again tommorrow been too cold !!! im gonna start doing cardio twice a day and im gonna nail my diet for the last 6-8 weeks of this journal !!! i have got stronger and a bit more size but thats it and thats just the gear i think so need to try harder !!! i find the diet the hardest!!! doing legs tommorrow cant wait .... hope u have a good weekend too!!! i may well carry on the journal after this finishes good for motivation


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

haha 2 hours training is mental! fair play! yeah going to have to hit it hard these last 6/8 weeks haha. I've just got a gym buddy I'm going to train so will be eating every day with him, gym twice a week at least, now sh*t should happen :lol: Had a wicked weekend, too much alcohol, too many late nights, but lifes short! Definately on for carrying this on, may even see how my 'protege' comes on. Pretty much the same as you on the progress front, lifts have gone up a little, nothing amazing, size has come on a bit from what people are saying, aside from that I can't personally see the changes but that's always the way.

Looking sexy in your DP pic too......LOL :lol: ! you stud you.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

lol needed a change in picture lol i didnt train last night but diet was almost on point yesterday .. i been out walking every morning this week for nearly an hour at a time in a week or two i may try jogging again haha !! not sure im training tonight either misses got a night planned i think !! even if id rather be at the gym lol


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Went to fitness first Monday, wasnt too impressed but had a good chest and tricep session. 60kg bench for 6 which isn't much but most I've done. Didn't feel confident going higher as my new buddy isn't that strong yet.

Legs yesterday was something else - best leg session I've had, all below are in lbs but some PB's - lots in fact.

Hack squats:

190x15

240x10

260x8

270x8

Leg Press: (need to check my form on these)

450 x 10

500 x 10

520 x 8

Seated calf raises:

70x12

85x8

85x8

Leg curls:

285x10

285x7

250x6

Leg extensions:

255 x 8

255 x 8

195 x 8

Walking is great..... :lol:

good to hear the walking is ok - still getting the shin pumps?

Back to Fitness first tomorrow to give my mate a back, shoulder, bi session so hopefully should be good. Nice to have someone to eat with too and force the food down with!


----------



## Jinx91 (Jan 6, 2012)

empzb - out of curiosity, which gym do you use in Bristol? I'm a student at Briz and looking for a gym that's not too far out from town, any recommendations?


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

i have a **** week been so busy at home with new kitchen going in and new doors everywhere only been twice to the gym food fcuked right up this week !!! never mind theres always next week !!! hope ur ok have a good weekend


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Ah mate not good! My weekend diet wasnt the best, and had a couple of rather late nights! (5am hitting the sack times!) but was a good laugh! Gotta go to the docs today as found a few lumps in my throat as well and with my shisha habit it's a little worrying but will see what they say. Chest and Triceps tonight at least 

Jinx91 - I'm at Risk at the moment, but truth be told its too busy and intimidating for me. Tried Fitness First on the Harbourside and don't rate it all all. Personally liking LA Gym in Easton at the moment. Good selection of equipment, never been when I've had to wait for anything, never felt intimidated like people are judging so will be joining up when I get around to it.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

i havent trained all weekend ive had builders in my house all new kitchen etc.... so i been helping them out its killing me not going to the gym but im back on it tommorrow !! so all good !!!!! dont get intimitdated by ne1 mate i train with some really big guys and just say to myself if i train hard enough ill be like this soon enough!!! corny as fcuk but it works


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

At least you've been giving them a hand and working some muscles! 

Ahh I did try but it got too busy as well so I've quit, join up tomorrow at the new one, ordering more supps today as almost out, split completely with the missus as well, worst thing I've ever had to do but I need time to focus on me for a little bit and can't if I am with anyone and wouldnt have been fair. Fvcking heartbreaking.

Average session last night, weights on chest press went up and wide grip chest press, triceps stayed as same weight, no dips but managed to hit the dip machine for BW for 12/8/5.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

been the gym a couple of time this week im starting again from the beginning on monday back to cardio and dieting i want to be ready for a show in november so im gonna do it this time and im gonna eat so much junk this weekend its unbeleivable hope ur well mate


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

haha mate this 'competition' has tailed off a bit :lol: Still, plenty of long time for the prep for Nov at least!

Switched to the new gym Saturday, wicked shoulder and arm session, had a crazy amount of carbs yesterday and had some nice tight and vascular for me arms too!

Will be updating the weights etc on a more regular basis again along with diet, it's not been a bad diet, but it's been more me enjoying what I'm eating rather than making sure I hit the macros, still getting 200g a day protien though.

Also going to start swimming, went last Tuesday, did 9 lengths and cramped up. Then when I got out realised my shorts were see through so waddled quickly to the changing room, where I then couldnt lift my legs to change :lol:

Not weighed myself for a while, since I split with my fiancee I've not had scales to hand. Seem to be going in the right direction from the fit of my clothes and the comments I'm getting! also only had 2 shisha pipes in 2 weeks so hoping the lack of smoking will not only improve my cardio but also mean I can gain some weight more quickly :lol: also considering doing an oral course, but want to make sure I can find one that isn't going to ruin my hair as it's already thinning :lol:


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Nice leg session last night, plenty of PB's! Diet isnt amazingly clean, but still putting on size apparantely, people are saying they can see a lot of change since the start, even if I can't :lol: another month to hit it hard still!

Hack squats:

180lbsx20

250lbsx10

270lbsx10

290lbsx6

Leg Press: (need to check my form on these)

450 x 12

540 x 10

560 x 7

Standing calf raises:

140kgx12

160kgx11

hurt my shoulders so stopped

Leg curls:

285x10

285x7

225x7

Leg extensions:

255 x 8

255 x 8

Battered today.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

Right sorry I haven't replied been soo busy training going ok hurt me knee but still training it I have lost 10lb this week so clean eating going really good Will start updating again from Monday things are **** at home aswell lol women hey


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

jamiedilk said:


> Right sorry I haven't replied been soo busy training going ok hurt me knee but still training it I have lost 10lb this week so clean eating going really good Will start updating again from Monday things are **** at home aswell lol women hey


wow 10lbs man! thats pretty impressive going! keep that up and you'll be in fvcking great nick come 1st April! shame about the knee though! hope that fixes up!

Tried to get to the gym today but did an hours fasted am cardio this morning and literally was draining so did some lat work and vicking press but left, in and out in 20 minutes :lol: the Saturday sessions I find the hardest at this new gym as the opening hours are 10-2 so getting a decent amount of grub down before the workout is hard.

Still, the rest is going ok! Hopefully can get back to my Mon/Wed/Fri split now.

Sorry to hear you're having problems as well, if you need to chat hit me up on pm, I've just split with my fiancee / partner / best mate of 7 and a half years so may be able to relate!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

right today i did traps, calfs, abs and 45 mins cardio all good diet going well and ive lost a stone in a week!!! get in


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

A stone in a week! Fvcking hell that is mental! You'll be lean as come end of March!

Had a really bad back , shoulders / bis session on Saturday, probably didnt help I was out late, had a few drinks and it was at 11 in the morning.

Monday hit chest though. Much better day.

Smith Decline:

40kg x 20

60kg x 10

65kg x 9 (should have left it at 8 as got stuck on the final push on the 9 and had to have it lifted from me :lol: )

65kg x 5

If I can hit 70kg x 8 by the end of the month I'll be happy.

Dips:

Bw x 8

Bw x 8

Bw x 5

Bw x 5

Seated press:

150lbs x 8

150lbs x 6

135lbs x 8

Wide seated press:

110lbs x 10

120lbs x 8

120lbs x 8

Tricep pull downs:

110lbs x 11

120lbs x 7

110lbs x 8

Legs tonight. Just ripped another shirt. Really need to go shopping as that's 5 this year now. :lol:


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

had a really bad week i nearly split from the missses and i met another chick who wows me like nobody b4 but im trying to sort my ****e out lol ill update on training tomooz


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

**** times mate 

Hack squats:

180lbsx20

260lbsx10

290lbsx8

300lbsx5

Leg Press:

450 x 15

540 x 10

560 x 8

560 x 5

Seated calf raises:

50lbs x 8 (pulled something so stopped)

Leg curls:

285x8

285x6

225x8

Leg extensions:

255 x 6

200 x 8

Started the session well but after the calves twanged it ruined the last half. Hack squat and Leg press are going in the right direction though! Will be shooting for 600lbs leg press by end of March. Think my diet being off yesterday probably impacted slightly on the later lifts although ripped my shirt to pieces when I stretched and apparantely work mates can see a difference :lol:

Also just marinated 3kgs of chicken - has to be said, whole bottle of Nandos hot sauce, in the fridge for the night and pow, hour in the oven it's some good stuff! will last me a few days now and actually taste pretty darn good!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Ahhh got flu :lol: might try hit the gym later as been out since Wednesday and not had a good back/shoulders for weeks!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Will be first day back tonight.

Buzzing!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

I trained with a mate who won his first comp last year!! Last night and we did chest and today it is killing me !! he never lifts heavy just all about form and the right exercises I'll post a pic of him later he is awesome !!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Sounds good! Tempted to try this mix up to my training and go light, but rediculous form and very slow controlled reps. I know I get more doms doing this, but wasn't sure if it actually benefitted muscle growth...

How's things on the home front now? Hope things are picking up a bit!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Chins:

bw x 8

bw x 6

bw x 5

Viking press:

70kg x 7

65kg x6

65kg x 8

64kg x 5

Seated shoulder press:

90lbs x 8

90lbs x 8

90lbs x 6

90lbs x 7

Seated Row:

55kg x 15

65kg x 8

65kg x 8

Seated curl machine:

50lbs x 17

70lbs x 8

90lbs x 8

Bar Shurgs:

50kg x 12

80kg x 6

Did the whole relax completely on most exercises and then lift. I hear what you mean about form and weight. (although this is the first time I've really done back/bi's/shoulders in a couple of weeks!) Think I'm just going to go and do deads tonight as missing them. Was too busy last night. Left lat is twinging today...


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Wicked leg session yesterday night. More PB's even after being ill!

Hack Squats:

160lbs x 18

260lbs x 12

300lbs x 8

310lbs x 8

310lbs x 5

Leg press:

540lbs x 12

590lbs x 8

360lbs x 15

Seated calf raises:

35lbs x 14

55lbx x 14

75lbs x 10

85lbs x 8

Leg curls and leg raises. I didnt keep track of the weight as I was fully relaxing before each rep, legs aching today as usual :lol:


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Chest and Triceps tonight. Diet during the week is getting more consistent, weekend lets me down but weighed last night at 87kgs which is the most I've ever weighed. That was with very little water intake (although 2 roast dinners :lol: ).

Diet is:

7:15: Banana / Halabor Orange vit C / 25g whey / 40g oats / 300ml Milk

11:15ish: Chicken breast and 60g rice

2:00: Chicken breast and 100g rice

5:00: 30g whey & 40g oats in water

7:30: 30g whey in water + some fast acting carbs (only on training days)

8:15: Big protien meal, (steak and potatoes/ chicken curry etc).

11:00ish: 25g whey / 40g oats / 300ml Milk

Going to up my fats with peanut butter and cod liver caps. Will try and get more fruit and veg in as well as this is seriously lacking imo. Also snacking on too many cakes :lol: My bodyfat has gone down, according to the calipers, but I get a bloaty belly which looks like im preggers far too often for my liking and pretty sure it's sugar induced.

Hope you're well and the BF is still dropping off!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Chest and Tri's last night.

Incline press:

30kg x 20

50kg x 8

50kg x 5

Chest press:

150lbs x 11

165lbs x 5

90lbs x 8

adjusted depth

90lbs x 15

120lbs x 10 x 2

Dips - all bodyweight:

7

6

5

5

5

3

Pulldowns:

90x10

100x8

70 to failure (13)

all very slow and controlled

Pec Dec:

120 x 10 x 3


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Everything ok bud? You've gone awfully quiet!

Hack squats:

180lbsx20

270lbsx12

320lbsx8

320lbsx5

Leg Press:

540 x 12

600 x 8

600 x 10

Leg curls:

225x10

285x7

225x8

Leg extensions:

255 x 6

225 x 8

Good session overall, more PB's on the hacks squats and leg press. Going to aim for 700lbs by my Birthday on June 1st!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Few more days left - 2 more sessions worth I guess!

Did back/bi/shoulders yesterday. Wasn't expecting much as it was depleted AM training, not a great sleep cus of the clocks going forward, recovering from a heavy night of raving Friday/sat morning however was pleasantly surprised. Diet wasn't great over the weekend - not going to be great today / tomorrow either.

Deads:

60kg x 15

100kg x 8

110kg x 7

120kg x 4

100kg x 1

ISO lat row:

30kg x 15 (thought there was only 20kg on the bar as the 10kg behind it was hidden - ****ed it up - amazing what the mind can do)

40kg x 8

30k x 8

ISO seated rows:

55kg x 8 x 2

55kg x 6

Shoulder press:

120lbs x 12

135lbs x 9

135lbs x 8

Curl machine:

60lbs x 20

80lbs x 9

90lbs x 8

Finshed off on another row type machine.

Buzzing and pumped after it.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

yeah sorry i havent replied training chest tonight cant wait had a week off trying to clear my head!! home and women mate aint good for training going to see the other girl tonight to tell her we should just be friends gonna be hard cos i feel for this bird big time!! but i gotta work it out with the misses!!

training is going good currently at 180lbs and creeping down gonna do another 3 months extremely strict now ive had enough of on off dieting etc.. im hoping this concerntration will take my mind off other things

glad to see ur training is going well buddy


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

No worries bud, you've had a lot on! hopefully you can focus and put it all in to perspective - hope it went ok with the other bird Monday night and she took the friendship thing ok! **** you're going to look like a different guy, 20lbs drop since the start of this! :| Weighing less than me now!

My trainings picked up a lot since the switch to the new gym. Leg sessions are going insanely well! The rest not so much but the size is going on, up about 3.5kgs since Jan and bf has gone down to 15% but feel very watery and loose when not tensing. Not a drop I was hoping for but going to carry on clean bulking. Saw a picture from a night out Friday and I look like a tiny head on a fat lump of a body - hoping it was a dodgy photo lol. Felt like a skinny fat ****e at the gym yesterday as well - need to get tanned up.

Incline chest:

30kg x 20

50kg x 8

50kg x 7

Dips - all bw.

8 x 3

5 x 1

Chest press:

150lbs x 7

145lbs x 7

120lbs x 7 x 2

Tricep pull downs:

110lbs x 11

90lbs x 8 slow

80lbs x 11 slow

70 x failure

Pec dec:

150lbs x 12

170lbs x 8 x 2

Legs tomorrow, last session I'll get in before the end of the month then as have a weekend away so will put up some pics probably tomorrow evening.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

No real update - been stupidly busy with work, dropping the weights slightly to focus on form again.

Update pics attached, not been able to put them on until now as I've not had access to a pc to resize them. Hope they come out ok. Size has come in all over and weighed in at 14 stone Saturday afternoon. Bit watery and loose, holding more on the midsection when sitting but people have noticed changes massively. Got asked if I was a bouncer now last night :lol:


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

How's things going now mate on the home front? Started seeing my ex a little bit - going to try work it out I think but just going to see how it goes.

Training wise did back,shoulders and bi's last night. Not focussing on weight any more but more form - routine is.

Chins - 2 sets to failure (going to add these in last I think)

Bent over lat row - 3 x 8/10

Seated row - 3 x 8/10

Shoulder press machine (may switch this to DB press)

Alternating bicep curls 3x8

Ab crunch machine 3 x20

Trying to get my diet in check.

Want to lean up a fair bit now, sitting at 190lbs so looking for 182 @ 11% if I can. Soon as I start dropping size on the arms etc though I'm going to go back to bulking, just want it off the lower abs etc - like food too much - and hate the skinny feeling. Will see how a low carb diet is for the next week. Haloomi cheese is going to be a staple of my diet I think! :lol:

7:45: Whey + 40g ground almonds + Milk + Banana + 2 cod liver caps + ZMA (may sub the almonds for natty PB)

9:00: Pint full fat milk

11:30: Chicken breast and 100g rice

14:00: Chicken breast and 100g rice

5:00: Whey + 40g ground almonds

Train: 6:15 - 7:00

7:30: Whey + water + Banana (training days only - non training days will drop this and have the evening meal earlier)

8:15: Steak/Chicken + Veg + 120g Haloomi.

11:30: Whey + almonds + milk + ZMA

To snack will probably be sugar free jelly, diet coke - weekend cheats will be fvcking insane. Will see how this goes however - most kcals coming from fats. Will be doing no cardio only weights still. Don't want to loose any mass and if possible still grow. May even turn to the dark side in the winter to bulk. Ahh decisions.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Legs yesterday - first time properly for a few weeks but was pleasantly surprised!

Hack Squats:

180lbs x 20

270lbs x 18

340lbs x 10

360lbs x 8

Leg press:

540lbs x 14

630lbs x 8

450lbs x 10

Seated calf raises:

70lbs x 14

95lbs x 7

95lbs x 5

Ham curls alternated with Leg extensions

255lbs x 13 Hams

210lbs x 10 Quads

255lbs x 8 Hams

210lbs x 10 Quads

Had a ****e sleep last night, mind ticking over too much and been doing 8:30 -5 day job, then 7-11 night job most days. Even then doing 11-2:30 for 3 nights out of 2 weeks. Thank fvck it was the bank holidays!

Battered.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

tight butt


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

:lol: thanks mate, now stop 'mirin it 

Hit up legs last night, literally hit legs - dropped a fvcking 25kg plate on my foot.

Still - carried on with my workout - hit a new PB on hack squats as well - get in although had to go easy on all other exercises, especially calf raises! Paying for it today though.

Hack squats:

180lbs x 25

290lbs x 15

350lbs x 10

370lbs x 8

Leg press start:

270lbs x 3 x failure (25/22/18 reps)

Calf Raises:

70lbs x 14

70lbs x 7

Ham curls:

180lbs x 14

180lbs x 10

Driving home was a nightmare trying to change gear and could literally not walk last night so went a&e after some posts on here. Turns out it's not broken and I'm a big girl :lol: can't put weight on it today either so not sure how long leg days are going to be out of the question. 

Lesson kids - don't be a pussy and drop weights on your foot!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Foot still hurting so laying off leg work until it is back to 100%  Everything else is getting a pasting though. Dropped the weights down to focus on form, starting proper benching rather than Smith, doing more ab work (couldn't do any less than nothing I guess!). Sitting back at 13.5 stone, less cakes, more halloomi/veg and only ground oats after 8pm for carbs. (aside from the odd midnight snack). Getting complimented a bit more now on the guns and shoulders, traps need a lot more work though, neglected horribly, going to keep this diet up, it's not quite low carb as I planned earlier, but it's managable and I don't feel lethargic or skinny while doing it.

Will keep an updated journal from scratch from next week again, although that tends to make me focus on weight increases rather than actual growth...

How's things with you bud? been quiet lately!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

New log weights - not heavy at all for the amount of time I've been at the gym, can definitely tell what has been neglected although training for BB rather than strongman which is why I don't want to get too het up on weight lifted.

Flat Bench:

40kg x 20

60kg x 10

65kg x 5

60kg x 4

40kg x 7

Dips - bodyweight:

11

8

6

6

Chest Press Machine:

150lbs x 9

150lbs x 6

120lbs x 9

90lbs x 12

Pec Dec:

90lbs x 20

120lbs x 10

120lbs x 10

Rope pull downs:

35kg x 15

40kg x 13

45kg x 10

50kg x 5

20kg x 20

Also dip some skull crusher / cgbp supersets but can't get the form right and was putting strain on my elbow.

Hoping to hit legs tomorrow morning as the gym has select opening times over the bank holidays and the foot is 95% fixed now, got a mental weekend though, curry for a mates birthday tonight, grandads birthday tomorrow and my shisha club night, out Sunday night - hate to think how I'm going to feel Monday/Tuesday :lol: Aiming for a 100kg bench by September 1st so I'll see how that goes


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Fvcking heavy weekend. Going to try and get to the gym tonight, although energy is low, and I'm deaf in one ear today for some reason so may eat a shed load today and get in the mood for gym tomorrow instead.

Was out Friday night until 5 getting drunk, then up until 6 after watching the boxing Saturday, and then out Sunday until 4, lots of booze later, looked yellow Monday apparantely :| diet getting back on it, and thats the last I'm drinking for a good while...


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

hi buddy sorry been mia for a long while!! loads of women trouble last time i counted theres 5 women on my case all fighting for pole position lol its killin me and im ugly lol !!! training was going really good starting to see some light in the way of getting more mass !! currently sitting at 190lb trying to get leaner still but diet is still far from point but its getting there...... looks like im back on here now and if u fancy it i might do another 3 month comparison and ill post some pics etc.... upto u mate . i also strained my triceps 3 weeks ago and im just getting over it. started doing spin fit once a week which is killer ....

hope ur ok mate


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

haha no worries mate! 5 :| one is a headache enough :lol: hope it all works out though - what happened with the missus in the end? Over now? or is she in the mix with the other 4?

Glad to see training is coming on! should get some progress pics up cus you dropped a lot of weight so will be good to see the change! Yeah I'm up for keeping this going, bit of motivation and more fun that just me updating it like a log :lol: No good about the tricep though, light and high reps any good to build it back up or it is completely screwed?


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Just had a scan through your journal. Looks like its going well mate. 14st? How tall are you?


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm 6'1, dropped back to 13'6 with less water and food. Need to get my diet sorted as the last few weeks have been terrible for training and eating. Been 10 days without the gym and I feel like a skinny fat lump.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Seated Rows:

45x25

45x22

55x10

50x12

ISO lat row

30kg x 10

25kg x 15

25kg x 10

Seated Shoulder Press Machine:

165lbs x 10

165lbs x 7

120lbs x 7

90lbs x 7

Cage Curls:

40lbs x 20

70lbs x 11

70lbs x 7

50lbs x 7

Lat Row:

120lbs x 12

105lbs x 8

Focussing on Form > Weight now - not that weight was up there before, but going to build up slowly and see how the size packs on with higher reps, better form rather than shoddy form and higher weight. Will be hard to not get drawn into looking at the weight and comparing to others though, although at least the gym appreciates form.

Going to go again tonight so 2 days on the trot, and also tomorrow. Going to try and do a bodypart or 2 a day this week to see how I respond - well, if all goes to plan.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Triceps last night

Dips

BW x 15

BW x 12

BW x 9

Tricep Pull downs:

25kg x 25kg rope

35kg x 20kg rope not pull open at bottom

50kg x 8

30kg x 12

30kg x 20 bar

Abs crunch machine

225lbs x 25

225lbs x 20

225lbs x 8

Close grip bench press:

20kg x 25

40kg x 16

50kg x 10

Probably too much work for such a small group, but trying something a bit different this week while I have the time to do it :lol:


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Mid leg session yesterday, was feeling it a bit but thought I would crack on anyway!

Hack squats:

200lbs x 25

340lbs x 12

340lbs x 10

Leg raises:

285lbs x 10

225lbs x 8

225lbs x 8

Seated Calf Raises:

70lbs x 16

70lbs x 12

70lbs x 12

Ham curls:

210lbs x 12

255lbs x 7

210lbs x 10

Was going to go tonight but going out with a mate for some Nandos instead so will hit up chest tomorrow and then lower back on Saturday.

Chest will be simple....Bench press, decline bench, pec dec.

Low back will be deadlifts and stiff leg deads.

Sunday off. Back at it Monday. If I have the time to keep this routine up then I'm going to quite liking 5 days a week, just a shame the weekend opening hours are only 10-2, feel much fuller, much more hungry, much more achey :lol: dare I say it, even more motivated.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Blast from the past mate, seen your DP, looking like a massive change! Congrats!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

empzb said:


> Blast from the past mate, seen your DP, looking like a massive change! Congrats!


Cheers pal I'm slowly getting there !! Although I haven't trained for a week been busy with coursework and sorting out my love life lol !! How's u been ??


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Getting back on it.

Been out for 2 months, started back on the 20th, a stone ligther than when I stopped from holiday etc. Sorting my cardio side out as well and looking at PMAG to get the weight back up in a month or so, might start this back up then


----------

